# The Top 15 Pokémon Japanese Versions' Mascots



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Top 15 Boxarts*​

The japanese Pokemon website recently issued a survey about what are the 15 most popular Pokemon boxarts. The survey is complete and the results are published.

Here we go:



Spoiler: results






Spoiler: No. 15








Original Pokemon Green boxart





Spoiler: No. 14








Original Pokemon Blue boxart





Spoiler: No. 13








Pokemon Perl boxart





Spoiler: No. 12








Original Pokemon Gold boxart





Spoiler: No. 11








Pokemon Diamond boxart





Spoiler: No. 10








Original Pokemon Silver boxart





Spoiler: No. 9








Pokemon Sapphire boxart





Spoiler: No. 8








Pokemon White boxart





Spoiler: No. 7








Original Pokemon Red boxart





Spoiler: No. 6








Pokemon Ruby boxart





Spoiler: No. 5








Pokemon Crystal boxart





Spoiler: No. 4








Pokemon Platinum boxart





Spoiler: No. 3








Pokemon Black boxart





Spoiler: No. 2








Pokemon Yellow boxart





Spoiler: No. 1








Pokemon Emerald boxart

Guess what, for some reason my favourite pokemon game is Emerald  











 Source: pokemon.co.jo via GoNintendo


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2012)

pokemon emerald


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Definitely this one:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2012)

Emerald is my favorite Pokemon game.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 21, 2012)

Nº4 has a cool background
Nº3&8 have the best logos
Nº3 has a bad ass Charizard picture
and Nº1 it's too epic to be described with words


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2012)

Pokemon boxarts are crap, why is there voting on it? It's basically just an image of a Pokemon with whatever random effects you can conjure up in Photoshop in the background. Any Photoshop kiddy can do it.

Now if they voted on like other series box art then that'd be different.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2012)

I remember G/S/C JP boxart like it was yesterday because it's the only generation besides the 4th Generation that I imported the entire set of games in a generation.

1st Generation: Imported R/G/Y skipped Blue

2nd Generation Imported all three

3rd Imported R/S/E skipped FR/LG

4th Imported all three

5th Have Black Version (JP)


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 21, 2012)

Pokemon boxarts are not THAT bad... compared to this:


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Pokemon boxarts are not THAT bad... compared to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That looks really nice, seeing as how it is actual "art"


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Pokemon boxarts are not THAT bad... compared to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Final Fantay's art was always like this except with VII and X-XII


----------



## Gintoki Sakata (Jan 21, 2012)

Meh, for me they all look kinda the same. As far as my favorite game in the series goes, I think it's Platinum.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Pokemon boxarts are not THAT bad... compared to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Pretty sure that's placeholder art work or Japan artwork, here's the North American artwork:



Spoiler











I've certainly seen better but at least Final Fantasy has strong art outside of its box arts. Pokemon "art" has about the same artistic merit as Yu Gi Oh cards. And if you think Yu Gi Oh cards have "good artwork" then you're just really dumb.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pokemon boxarts are crap, why is there voting on it? It's basically just an image of a Pokemon with whatever random effects you can conjure up in Photoshop in the background. Any Photoshop kiddy can do it.
> 
> Now if they voted on like other series box art then that'd be different.


Why would the pokemon company do a vote on other game series boxart? oh wait i forgot, youre a troll...


Guild McCommunist said:


> I've certainly seen better but at least Final Fantasy has strong art outside of its box arts. Pokemon "art" has about the same artistic merit as Yu Gi Oh cards. And if you think Yu Gi Oh cards have "good artwork" then you're just really dumb.



I don't think this has anything to do with "artistic merit" but really more the artists representaions of the pokemon in the pictures is what the fans really enjoy seeing... Oh look, there I go again responding to your troll comments...


----------



## Chaosruler (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, I think Shin Megami Tensei games have good artwork, especially some games for their time


----------



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pokemon Sapphire's boxart is my favorite.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 21, 2012)

That wasn't even a poll about which boxart they like the most; It was a poll about which mascot Pokémon they liked the best.
Get your facts straight, please.

http://projectpokemon.org/forums/showthread.php?20664-BW-Event-Japanese-Popularity-Poll-Rayquaza


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2012)

I remember back in the day when I hold in my hands for the first time the Gold & Silver japanese games... the box was so shinny!!! It was a pain in the ass waiting a whole year for the english versions to come out!.... I end up getting Silver, I love that little box!



Guild McCommunist said:


> Pokemon boxarts are crap, why is there voting on it? It's basically just an image of a Pokemon with whatever random effects you can conjure up in Photoshop in the background. Any Photoshop kiddy can do it.
> Now if they voted on like other series box art then that'd be different.


as usual... everythng is crap for guild. This guy is really funny


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mindzpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon boxarts are not THAT bad... compared to this:
> ...


You entered this thread, complained and then insulted some guy just because his opinion was different than yours? WTF?

If you ask me, I never liked the Japanese Boxarts for the games but Pokémon art as a whole is (in my opinion) a LOT more original than post FFVI art,
which generally has been the same for the main games,
CG art (I prefer art that's drawn by hand and not modeled with a computer)
Spiky hair dudes
Same emotionless face design for female characters
Male feminine looking characters
Humongous weapons
Really short skirts
etc.





Spoiler
















Remember this is my opinion.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *snip
> 
> I've certainly seen better but at least Final Fantasy has strong art outside of its box arts. Pokemon "art" has about the same artistic merit as Yu Gi Oh cards. And if you think Yu Gi Oh cards have "good artwork" then you're just really dumb.


Do you have to insult everything? Jesus, every time I read one of your posts it screams troll. These box*arts * are indeed *art*. Yu-Gi-Oh cards are also *art*. Disliking something doesn't mean it becomes something other than what it is. Get over yourself.

*Ahem*
Where was I? Oh yes. My favourite art and mascot is the Pokemon Yellow art.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pokemon boxarts have one very distinct feature to them - there is no artistic value at all involved in their creation.

All they really are is some blank space with writing nobody really reads and a Pokemon. One that is randomly chosen from the starters that is evolved to it's final form (except Pikachu, which is iconic enough to leave it as it is) or a legendary that's specifically connected to the game.

This isn't really a ranking of people's favourite boxart - this is a ranking of people's beloved Pokemon out of the lot.

Excuse me, Gamefreak, but in my honest opinion, designing boxart constitutes a bit more then just slapping a single clipart onto the box and calling it a day.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2012)

The majority of these box arts seem to be pretty ugly and  poorly thought out; having a vote on which is the best seems to be a bit pointless.

I mean, the Pokemon games are massive moneymakers. Would it really be so difficult to spend a little bit more on the cover designs?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 21, 2012)

@[member='Foxi4']

Didn't someone have to design that "clip art". As in draw something from their head and put it into the physical realm. Last time I checked, the title "art", is granted to works that someone has taken an idea and granted it life in the physical world.

Oh, and to be sure I just want people to stop saying these aren't art. They may be ugly or poorly thought out, but they're still art. Thank you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sterling said:


> @[member='Foxi4']
> 
> Didn't someone have to design that "clip art". As in draw something from their head and put it into the physical realm. Last time I checked, the title "art", is granted to works that someone has taken an idea and granted it life in the physical world.
> 
> Oh, and to be sure I just want people to stop saying these aren't art. They may be ugly or poorly thought out, but they're still art. Thank you.


Those drawings were not drawn with the intention of putting them on the box, if you haven't noticed. They're artworks that were prepared for sprite artists.

Gamefreak just slapped them on the boxes rather than making something else specifically for the purpose. If you don't believe me, just compare the drawings with the sprites you can find in given Pokedexes.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='Foxi4']
> ...


No, I understand. I just think that regardless of intention they should still be considered art.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The majority of these box arts seem to be pretty ugly and  poorly thought out; having a vote on which is the best seems to be a bit pointless.
> 
> I mean, the Pokemon games are massive moneymakers. Would it really be so difficult to spend a little bit more on the cover designs?


Read my post, please.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not saying they are not "art", I'm saying that they don't have artistic value, and there is a huge difference.

Some people consider a blue stroke of crayon on a red splash of paint "art", I consider it a doodle. In this case, I completely acknowledge that people drew those Pokemon and I find the particular drawings "good", however those drawings are not the boxart - the boxart is the whole.

And the "whole" is some blank space and a clipart pasted in. Those are the facts.

I could enumerate a number of "good" boxarts with artwork that was specifically drawn to land on the cover, but what for? People can clearly see that these boxes were hastily made. Not even designed, just "made" for "having a box" sake.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of these box arts seem to be pretty ugly and  poorly thought out; having a vote on which is the best seems to be a bit pointless.
> ...



Ah, thanks for clearing that up. My other point still stands.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 21, 2012)

@Gahars : Boxarts aren't really important for a game, though.
What's really important is the game itself.

Though poorly-thought out boxarts might make people not want to buy a game, Pokémon is already well-known enough that they could have a white box with "Pokémon" written in Arial or something and people would still buy it.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> @Gahars : Boxarts aren't really important for a game, though.
> What's really important is the game itself.
> 
> Though poorly-thought out boxarts might make people not want to buy a game, Pokémon is already well-known enough that they could have a white box with "Pokémon" written in Arial or something and people would still buy it.



But the Box art is important to a game; it's the first impression you make on a potential buyer, and its how the game presents itself. A game (or anything) with a great cover can grab someone's interest and communicate just what exactly they are looking at.  Is it a fun, lively, and vivid experience, or is it a serious game with a grand, epic scope? A glance at either of these two examples conveys a ton of information far more efficiently than text alone.

Just because a game franchise doesn't need that to guarantee success doesn't really excuse laziness; it just shows that the publisher take their customers for granted, which is not an attitude I'm fond of.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not saying they are not "art", I'm saying that they don't have artistic value, and there is a huge difference.
> 
> Some people consider a blue stroke of crayon on a red splash of paint "art", I consider it a doodle. In this case, I completely acknowledge that people drew those Pokemon and I find the particular drawings "good", however those drawings are not the boxart - the boxart is the whole.
> 
> ...


I can agree with this.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pokemon boxarts are crap, why is there voting on it? It's basically just an image of a Pokemon with whatever random effects you can conjure up in Photoshop in the background. Any Photoshop kiddy can do it.
> 
> Now if they voted on like other series box art then that'd be different.


Guild, remember this is Japan we're talking about.

EDIT: it is about the mascot. Well DUH. Rayquaza kicks your ass.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying they are not "art", I'm saying that they don't have artistic value, and there is a huge difference.
> ...


Goodie, I'm glad we're on the same page. I didn't want my post to be understood as "this is as bad as a blank piece of paper", that's not what I meant. All I wanted to say is that the boxes weren't really "designed" in the sense that there was no ulterior motive behind their design, no message to convey or anything of the sort - it was just a "let's put a Pokemon on the cover" sort of thing, this I do find it just a "choose your favourite Pokemon" poll, and it actually appears to have been exactly that from what I'm reading.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 22, 2012)

Not particularly related but since someone posted the pic.... anyone else think the bloke[?] in the FFXIII-2 logo could do with holding that sword of his in a different place, or is he simply making up for a lack of 'man sword'?? Having said that, one of the reasons I've been put off recent FF games is the general mardness of the male protagonists - maybe they were castrated as kids??

Er, anyway, Pikachu looks like he's got a bad case of mumps in his pic.... But I care not anyway... pokemon for me has always been about the game itself - if I rip the box clamouring for the new pokemon fix, who cares!?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pokemon boxarts are crap, why is there voting on it? It's basically just an image of a Pokemon with whatever random effects you can conjure up in Photoshop in the background. Any Photoshop kiddy can do it.
> 
> Now if they voted on like other series box art then that'd be different.


Are they really crap or are you exagerrating?  Because I've seen crap art, and I wouldn't group that in with this.  I mean, sure it's nothing special, but it's not trying to be.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 22, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> That wasn't even a poll about which boxart they like the most; It was a poll about which mascot Pokémon they liked the best.
> Get your facts straight, please.
> 
> http://projectpokemo...y-Poll-Rayquaza


Well, you're right, but at the end of the day it doesn't make any difference since mascot Pokemons are obviously the most important part of Pokemon boxarts.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL, well box art is more interesting in my opinion. I like the Sapphire box the best, its mascot 2nd best.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 22, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > That wasn't even a poll about which boxart they like the most; It was a poll about which mascot Pokémon they liked the best.
> ...


It makes a difference, because people are arguing (sometimes flaming each other) about how a vote about boxarts makes no sense.
But the vote was here to decide which mascot Pokémon would be given out at the next event in Japan, which is totally different.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Doesn't that kinda make this entire topic...misleading?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 22, 2012)

Still, if you were asked to vote which pokemon maskot art used on a boxart you like the most, it still relates to the boxart and ultimately the results would be no different.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

Pokemon Crystal is the game I remembered spending most of my time before.It was cool since it didn't have the nature and ev s**t that made the game so technical.

Well Emerald was the most chosen because of Rayquaza.
Rayquaza has to be one of the best looking Pokemon.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd have to say I like Sapphire's boxart best.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 22, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Still, if you were asked to vote which pokemon maskot art used on a boxart you like the most, it still relates to the boxart and ultimately the results would be no different.


Except people are complaining about how a poll about the boxarts is stupid, while this has nothing to do with boxarts.
The poll was about the Pokémon themselves, not about the Pokémon as seen on the boxart.

I can assure you that the results would have been different if they were asked about which boxart looks the best.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 22, 2012)

ITT: I don't like it so it's not art.

In other news... am I the only one surprised that there's SO MANY pokemon games that they "narrowed" the list down to *15*?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 22, 2012)

Is this the reason why Japan's getting an event Rayquaza with Victini's V-create attack?


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 22, 2012)

> Is this the reason why Japan's getting an event Rayquaza with Victini's V-create attack?


yup.(dont pull that one word post shit on me)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rydian said:


> ITT: I don't like it so it's not art.
> 
> In other news... am I the only one surprised that there's SO MANY pokemon games that they "narrowed" the list down to *15*?


It was because the poll was about which main series Pokémon game mascot they liked the best.
Since there are only 15 main series games (R/G/B/Y. G/S/C, R/S/E, D/P/Pt. B/W), the list is only 15.


----------

